# 911 is the DEF system covered under the powerstrain warranty-100K????



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

we had to take our diesel cruze again for the def heater, and now they are saying its not covered under warranty... last time I checked that's part of the powertrain warranty since it controls the motor. anyone have any input??? we are pissed 60K and now they want $500 to fix it but.... they cant get or find the part!!! anywhere..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Frankly everything in the emissions system should be part of the 100k powertrain warranty IMO because like you said the engine can be rendered inoperable because of it, sorry I can't help on your question but I feel your pain. Good Luck.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

it should be covered by the 80,000 mile federal emissions warranty, using logic

whether it is or not, dunno....but doubt it


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you have a copy of your warranty booklet? It is really quite detailed about what is covered and what is not covered under each warranty (bumper to bumper, powertrain, and emission control.)


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

*Here is the Federal Emission Control*
*System Warranty. You might have longer coverage under a specific state requirement, though:*
*Federal Warranty Coverage*
. Car or Light Duty Truck with a
Gross Vehicle Weight
Rating (GVWR) of 8,500 lbs.
or less
‐ 2 years or 24,000 miles and
8 years or 80,000 miles for the
catalytic converter, vehicle/
powertrain control module,
transmission control module or
other onboard emissions
diagnostic device, including
emission-related software,
whichever comes first.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The def system is 3yr 36k coverage unless you purchassed a extended warranty.

Rob


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Doesn't make sense to make the powertrain 100k and not make something that the engine won't work without, anything less. 

On a side note, I guess 2016 powertrain is going down to 5/60.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nellie said:


> we had to take our diesel cruze again for the def heater, and now they are saying its not covered under warranty... last time I checked that's part of the powertrain warranty since it controls the motor. anyone have any input??? we are pissed 60K and now they want $500 to fix it but.... they cant get or find the part!!! anywhere..


You say "again". This might give you some hope because when I had my wheel bearings replaced, they were automatically covered by a 1 year unlimited mileage warranty.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> On a side note, I guess 2016 powertrain is going down to 5/60.


I suspect they will just make people pay to get the 5/100K currently offered. Saves them money by not covering most of the fleet to 100K and they can make money on those who want to extend that warranty period. Think this will come back to haunt them as now I have no reason to not buy a ford.


----------

